# New Find: Corvette 5 Speed



## PCHiggin (Apr 15, 2011)

Just bought a black Aug. '62, I think it's o/g except the seat,brake cables and  tires. I'll probably leave the seat,it's from a Heavy Duty. It needs a good cleaning but the decals are all there and strong. It has a double action front rack and a larger dia. spoke protector. I'll try to post some pics. later today.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 15, 2011)

More pics.Let me know what you guys think.Thanks.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 15, 2011)

That's cool! I want one!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 15, 2011)

Neat bike, I've never seen the shifter cog welded onto the frame there on a ballooner Schwinn. Different for sure. I like it!


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool bike! Gotta love all those decals, in good shape too. I bet its a nice ride!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 16, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Neat bike, I've never seen the shifter cog welded onto the frame there on a ballooner Schwinn. Different for sure. I like it!




Thanks,The 5 speed Vette was around only 1-1/2 years '61-'62 so it's not very common. The Corvette is a Middleweight with 1-3/4" tires and of course,I recently sold two pair of nos w/w Westwinds that would look great on mine. I never thought they'd be used,LOL!

Pat


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Apr 16, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> Neat bike, I've never seen the shifter cog welded onto the frame there on a ballooner Schwinn. Different for sure. I like it!




Five speed Schwinn Corvettes are not ballooner bikes. They are middleweights, which run a 26" x 1-3/4" tire. Balloon tire bikes run (in 26" wheel Dia. size) 26" x 2.125" tires. As PC Higgins says they were only produced in the model years of 1961-1962, and are indeed quite rare. As a 36 year owner of one of these bikes, they are quite fun to ride, and a real head turner, too.

This is one of my archived images of my bike from 2009.

Jim.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 3, 2015)

And here is what PChiggins bike looked like done. Was a chore to find the one year (62) 2 rivet seat! Did not find one until after this pic. Did not get to talk much as I recall you were off to a baseball game.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2015)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> And here is what PChiggins bike looked like done. Was a chore to find the one year (62) 2 rivet seat! Did not find one until after this pic. Did not get to talk much as I recall you were off to a baseball game.




It looks great! Nice detail job. Yes,My daughter used to play softball.


----------



## Duck (Mar 3, 2015)

Props! First thing on my list, if I ever get to end of the one way cash flow/ daughter's college tuition debacle, will be a carbon copy of that one.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bob, did I ever get that black beauty on the list?


----------

